# chevy express van fuel pump left hand door



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

diymaster said:


> What does chevy mean with all this left hand rear hinged door . Seems most vans are without left hand door. Just such a general question.
> Does it mean which side of the two rear doors has the handle


I think it means the filler is on the left side and it has a little door that hides it.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sides are based on when you are sitting in the drivers seat. Left side/hand is the drivers side.

Honestly I swear new car manuals are written by idiots. They make absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## diymaster (Jun 24, 2016)

Makes no sense what so ever to anyone I have talked to .


----------

